# Keeping Ferrets



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi I just wunderd were do u keep ferrets wen u go out do u use a cage?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Boccia-Boy said:


> Hi I just wunderd were do u keep ferrets wen u go out do u use a cage?


Hi, We have our ferrets in a big pen outside. We built it which means they have alot of room to play, exercise and hide from eachother. Its about 5 foot high and in there they have a hutch (which they're never shut in) and tunnels and things to play with. We have wood on the bottom with mesh on the inside and then chicken wire on the top half with a waterproof roof.

Other people do keep them inside their house like a dog and then they put them in a cage at night and when they're unable to keep an eye on them. When you have them inside you should have a litter tray (like with cats).

You should keep water avalible all the time and only feed twice a day like dogs (picking up the bowls after they've eater)

Hope this helps,
Becky


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

our have a hut outside some are in hutches and in doors we have some in cages. there never out un supervised and all get cleaned out every other day


----------

